# Longest soprano high-notes?



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Obviously, I understand different recordings vary and different singers have different abilities, but what is the longest soprano high note that you've heard in an opera recording? I'm always really impressed by sopranos who can sing a high note like that and hold it.

One of the longest I can think of is the high D at the end of Act II of Lucia di Lammermoor (Joan Sutherland/Pavarotti/Milnes recording). I've heard other recordings that make it sound more like a scream, and others tend to shorten it, but Sutherland really does it the best in my opinion.

Another one I found is from the Act I finale of Meyerbeer's obscure Margherita d'Anjou (also a high D, sung by Annick Massis): 



 (@3:13)

Any others? What is your personal favorite?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I think a case could be made for Caballe's final high note that ends _Don Carlo_. She takes it through to the orchestra's end.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The first note that came to my mind is the one Tristan mentions: Joan Sutherland at the end of _Lucia_, Act II, on the Bonynge recording. I couldn't imagine it being done better.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Casta Diva (esp in the high key) and Preghierra from Maria Stuarda come to mind.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

OK, this note is not high, but it is definitely very long. The entrance of the soprano in ""Domine Jesu Christie"-_"sed signifer sanctus Michael"_ from Verdi's Requiem requires the soprano to hold a long phrase, in pianissimo, starting from E for seven(?) measures (*2:57 to 3:15)*

*



*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> I think a case could be made for Caballe's final high note that ends _Don Carlo_. She takes it through to the orchestra's end.


As she does at the end of act 1 : La Boheme with maestro Solti:tiphat:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

the interpolated high Eb from Aida's Triumphal March. 
Callas and Galvany do it best


----------

